# Monroe indoor swap spaces are sold out! Not an April Fools joke either!



## pkleppert (Apr 1, 2022)

The response to this year's show has been amazing. At least 25% are new vendors as well. 

*We will be at Memory Lane in Friday morning to pass out vendor envelopes. *


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Great news !!! Can't wait !!!


----------



## bikealaska (Apr 15, 2022)

can another vendor still attend?  I was under the impression that there was ALWAYS room inside.  Are there also outdoor spaces available?  Bringing a bunch of great bikes all the way from Alaska and we are already on  our way!  Thx


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello bikealaska,
Yes, another vendor can still attend.
To get an inside space you would have had to pre-register as, all the inside Swap Spaces have been SOLD !
There will ALWAYS be outside spaces available for vendors that did not pre-register.









						Swap Meet | Monroe Bicycle Show | Monroe
					

The nation's biggest, oldest and best Classic bicycle swap meet and show. Over 10,000 bikes on display. Over 275 vintage and collectable bicycle vendors in 2019. Monroebikeshow.com




					www.monroebikeshow.com
				




All info in this tread ...








						40th Ann Arbor Bicycle Show in Monroe, Mi. May 1, 2022 | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

The 40th Annual Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show has changed Locations! Mark Your calendar for May 01, 2022 Monroe County Fairgrounds, Monroe, Michigan




					thecabe.com


----------

